# FR: without fear of their private life being invaded



## nath1

Hi all, the present participal is something that catches me out alot. Not the simple ways that it can be used like "en buvant " ect... but rather when using it in sentences like the one that follows that I wrote, but my heart tells me it is wrong.

Il faut que les dirigeants puissent vivre sans souci de leur vie privée étant envahi. ( it is necassary that the ruler can live without fear of their private life being invaded)


so can it be used in this way?

cheers


----------



## mes6

No, you would have to add a new phrase, for example:

Il faut que les dirigeants puissent vivre sans se souicier de ce que
leur vie privee soit envahie


----------



## nath1

Hi thanks, what is the difference apart from the obvious I mean what was I doing wrong so I can learn for the next time?

cheers nath


----------



## ChiMike

[...]
To answer that requires understanding the English construction. It should be: with fear of their private life's being invaded. The participle is being used as a passive gerund (a present participle used as a noun but which can also take an object at times). "I fear his coming" "I fear their being invaded." Many people now do not use the possessive before these gerunds: "I fear him coming." "I fear them being invaded."

French simply does not allow this construction. You have to use a "que" clause or substitute a noun: Je crains qu'il ne vienne, OR Je crains sa venue.


----------



## nath1

Thank you for that, nath


----------



## ChiMike

[...]
You're welcome! It's hard to remember and I still screw up sometimes. 

And, now that I look at the English sentence, it should probably be "their private lives' being invaded" (since each one has one...). And we could have said: fear the invasion of their private lives, although I think that a noun substitution would not work as well in French (l'envasion de leurs vies privées). For these passive gerunds, it's almost always better to use a "que" clause and, for the non-passive ones, it's better to use a "que" clause than a noun substitute when the gerund has an object or a modifier: I fear his coming tomorrow. Je crains qu'il ne vienne demain.


----------



## nath1

Yes sometimes I think I will never get the hang of it. cheers


----------



## enJoanet

Salut Nath!

Quelques exemples supplémentaires te seront certainement bénéfiques!!!

Le participe présent sert dans cas trois cas :

1-L'expression de la causalité
_L'évolution de la situation montra des signes d'améliorations, *rendant ainsi* possible un retour au calme._

2-L'expression de l'antériorité:
_La guerre étant achevée, le soldats purent rentrer chez eux._

3-Et, enfin, l'expression de la simultanéité:
Craignant de rater son train, elle se mit soudainement à courir.

Ici, le participe présent reste invariable....sauf lorsqu'il devient un adjectif verbal, dans quel cas il suit les règles qui s'appliquent normalement aux adjectifs:
-Elles me sont apparues apeurées, choquées, tremblant*es.*

D'autre part, l'accord se fait devant un adverbe d'emphase et lorsque l'on se trouve devant un épithète du verbe être:
-Je les ai trouvées *toutes tremblantes.*
*-*Elles *étaient tremblantes.*

Pour ce qui est du gérondif...C'est une autre histoire!
Il sert à traduire des expressions comme _*By doing*_ ou _*While doing*._

Toutefois, la forme anglaise en _ING_ se traduit parfois par un infinitif:
-le participe présent ne peut pas suivre une autre préposition que "_en"_
We spend all the week-end watching TV : nous avons passé toute le week-end à regarder la télévision (et non pas _*à *_regardant)
-We had no intention of working : Nous n'avons pas l'intention *de *travailler. (et non pas _*de travaillant*_)
-*Working *is my favourite hobby (no comment) : *Travailler *est mon passe-temps préféré.


J'espère que tout s'est éclairci!!!

bien à vous,
Joan


----------



## nath1

Merci pour cela, je le comprends mieux maintenant. Thnx. nath
[...]


----------



## itka

After the very complete explanations of Joan, I just want to come back to your first sentence :
_*Il faut que les dirigeants puissent vivre sans souci de leur vie privée étant envahi. ( it is necassary that the ruler can live without fear of their private life being invaded)

_I think the best translation (lighter than the one mes6 suggested) would be :
*Il faut que les dirigeants puissent vivre sans craindre que leur vie privée soit envahie.*
  (no need of any gerund)


----------



## enJoanet

I agree presque complètement!! 

Je pense que cette version serait un peu mieux...

_"Il faut que les dirigeants puissent vivre sans craindre que leur vie privée *ne* soit envahie."_

Le rajout du *ne *rajoute une notion essentielle à la phrase : la négation!!!
C'est un détail...mais bon, il a son importance!!

Joan.


----------



## marget

[...]
I don't believe that the "ne" expresses negation in this case.  It is the "ne explétif" that can be used after craindre, and it  has no negative value.


----------



## enJoanet

Hi,

I think you're absolutely right indeed!!! 

I've checked your say and apparently, in that very particular case, "_ne"_ doesn't have the function I thought it had...!!! 
Shame on me!!!

Even though, _ne_ should figured in that sentence anyway because it improves the style...(that's for sure!!!)


Joan.


----------



## Thomas1

enJoanet said:


> [...]-le participe présent ne peut pas suivre une autre préposition que "_en"_
> We spend all the week-end watching TV : nous avons passé toute le week-end à regarder la télévision (et non pas _*à *_regardant)[...]


Bonjour Joan, 

Pourrait-on utiliser « en regardant » au lieu de « à regarder » ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas



itka said:


> After the very complete explanations of Joan, I just want to come back to your first sentence :
> _*Il faut que les dirigeants puissent vivre sans souci de leur vie privée étant envahi. ( it is necassary that the ruler can live without fear of their private life being invaded)_
> 
> I think the best translation (lighter than the one mes6 suggested) would be :
> *Il faut que les dirigeants puissent vivre sans craindre que leur vie privée soit envahie.*
> (no need of any gerund)


Or it can be:
*Il faut que le dirigeant puisse vivre sans craindre que sa vie privée soit envahie.*

Tom


----------



## enJoanet

Thomas1 said:


> Bonjour Joan,
> 
> 
> Pourrait-on utiliser « en regardant » au lieu de « à regarder » ?
> 
> Merci d'avance,
> Thomas


 
Salut thomas!!

Dans ce cas précis, la possibilité qui me semble la plus courante et la plus naturelle est:
_-"Nous avons passé notre dimanche *à regarder* la télévision."_

Il faut savoir que l'expression est : _passer le mois/l'année/le week-end/ *à* faire quelque chose_....

_En regardant_ ne conviendrait donc pas de ce cas...(cf. la règle selon laquelle un participe présent ne peut être précédé d'une préposition)

Toutefois, l'on pourrait dire : "_Nous avons tué le temps *en regardant *la télévision"._

Par ailleurs, en cherchant d'autres exemples, je me rends compte que l'on pourrait dire : _"Le parlement est disposé *à en* débattre_"....(et non pas _"à en débattant"!)_


a+
Joan


----------



## itka

enJoanet said:


> I agree presque complètement!!
> 
> Je pense que cette version serait un peu mieux...
> 
> _"Il faut que les dirigeants puissent vivre sans craindre que leur vie privée *ne* soit envahie."_
> 
> Le rajout du *ne *rajoute une notion essentielle à la phrase : la négation!!!
> C'est un détail...mais bon, il a son importance!!
> 
> Joan.



J'arrive un peu tard pour le dire, mais effectivement, il s'agit d'un _*ne **explétif*,_  qui n'a pas valeur de négation. Le _*ne explétif*_ n'est pas obligatoire, ce n'est pas une question de "beau style" mais de niveau de langue...

Si je parle à une personne de ma famille ou de mes amis, je dirais le plus souvent :
_"j'ai peur que tu aies froid"_ et non : _"j'ai peur que tu n'aies froid"_
Les deux étant d'ailleurs rigoureusement synonymes.


----------

